
I ruin developers’ lives with my code reviews and I'm sorry - hackr_nj
https://m.habr.com/en/post/440736/
======
finnthehuman
Dupe
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19190472](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19190472)

